# Lake George area hiking forum?



## abc (Oct 25, 2015)

Does anyone know if there's any hiking forum for the Lake George area (like in the ADK)? 

I'd like to find out the trail condition for the lower Tongue Range loop after this recent rain/wind, especially the lessor used Northwest Bay trail section going to Montcalm Point.  

(I have Monday off and want to do the loop, but on yesterday's hike I found the trail hard to follow with all the leaves on the ground)


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 25, 2015)

NY ski blog / forum does have hikking threads I noticed.

Dry leaves make it very slippery had that problem to in Catskills at Plattu mountain next to sugarlloaf . you have hiking collapse ppoless?


----------



## abc (Oct 25, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> NY ski blog / forum does have hikking threads I noticed.


linky?



> Dry leaves make it very slippery had that problem to in Catskills at Plattu mountain next to sugarlloaf . you have hiking collapse ppoless?


Yes I do. Won't hike without them (shaky knees). 

Just read some previous trip report on that loop. Looks like many people thought the trail was poorly marked even in the best of time. So it's not looking too promising that I dare to tackle it solo in the limited day light we have now. 

 Wish I could arrange a pick up at Montcalm Point by boat! ;-)


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't have link just Google NY ski blog it that website.have fun if you make it out Monday. It was very hard too see trails yesterday to and almost got lost as darkness came .


----------



## abc (Oct 25, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> It was very hard too see trails yesterday to and almost got lost as darkness came .


Yep That's what I'm afraid of... 

Contemplating bringing my kayak up to make my own water shuttle. It's a short paddle from Bolton Landing to Montcalm Point.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 26, 2015)

Best ADK forum on a wide range of subjects I've found 

http://www.adkforum.com/index.php


----------



## JimG. (Oct 26, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> I don't have link just Google NY ski blog it that website.have fun if you make it out Monday. It was very hard too see trails yesterday to and almost got lost as darkness came .



Cloudiness and wind made route finding tricky in Mink Hollow too. Good thing we knew about that section of the trail and quickly realized we had to pay close attention. I see why hikers get lost in there.


----------

